# Swans



## redfeathers (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone have any advise on N.D. Swans ? Is it just luck or can you hunt them over decoy? This is the second year I have pulled a permit and can't find much info on it.


----------



## Duckpoor (Jan 10, 2006)

Now we don't get to hunt them here but when a few find the area they can sure be entertaining. 
I suspect they get lonsome and they will decoy to darn near anything with a Big Profile. 
Them huge Pontoon flambo's geese..747's and the like will put them right in front of ya. 
Guys that we know hunt them in the Carolinas with Silos and do real well. 
Don't seem to be the brightest bird in the air. But sure would like to polk a couple sometime.

R Green


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Most people just shoot one by pass shooting from larger water. Find some on the water and set up on a point. Swans I've seen have been all around from Sterling to Valley City, but always on larger water.

My buddy got a swan this year by hunting a pass for divers and the swans flew over. I've heard of hunting them using snow goose decoys too.

I can't shoot one, they are too pretty.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I hunt them over decoys every year. You can buy swan decoys from Cabelas, I have a pair but they are expensive. Floating goose decoys painted white will also work. The first couple years I hunted swans I used white kitchen garbage bags, the tall kitchen model. I blew them up like ballons and tied a decoys line and weight onto them and tossed them out. They worked but aren't very aesthetically pleasing.

My swan spread is this: two swan decoys (from Cabelas), three goose decoys painted white, and three goose butts painted white.

I also call them simply by whooping at them. I have found a commercially available swan call and plan to buy one for the 2007 season.

While most people pass shoot them or even take them incidentally while hunting ducks or geese I like to go after them with decoys. Most years I make my swan hunt an exclusive trip (or 2 or 3- depends on how long it takes me to get one) and swans are the primary and usually the only target for the day.

Give it a try, you will enjoy it. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## ntvinh986 (Nov 23, 2009)

redfeathers said:


> Does anyone have any advise on N.D. Swans ? Is it just luck or can you hunt them over decoy? This is the second year I have pulled a permit and can't find much info on it.


Hi all, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!


----------

